# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Chronische Ooronsteking

## dw23saint

Ik heb nu al zo'n 5 maanden last van een loopoor  :Frown:  het is nu bijna 'normaal' geworden, al ondervind ik er toch veel hinder van... 

Ik zou dat trafloxal wel eens willen proberen. heeft dat ook een goed effect bij een chronische oorontsteking (ik heb er daar één van :P)

----------


## Petra717

@ dw23saint, 

Trafloxal is een heel bekend middel en een van minst pijnelijke medicatie tegen oorontstekingen en met de minste bijwerkingen. Hoe dit komt? Sofradex, Bacicoline -B & -C ect. zijn echt gericht op het oor en zijn hierdoor gemaakt om door het trommelvlies heen zijn werking te kunnen doen. Om aan die eigenschap te kunnen te voldoen zit er een stof in dat het door een goed trommelvlies heen kan dringen, zonder het trommelvlies te beschadigen. Echter is deze werkzame stof (voor het doordringen) wel gevaarlijker voor een beschadigd trommelvlies of een perforatie in het oor. 
Trafloxa is eigenslijk een middel voor oogontstekingen, dit verklaard gelijk waarom dit middel, milder is. Dit middel wordt veelal door KNO-artsen voorgeschreven bij chronische oorontstekingen en bij kinderen, dit wegens zijn mildheid.
Huisartsen schrijven veel al Sofradex voor, dit is het mildste ooronsteking midddel, maar toch kan het behoorlijk pijn doen bij het druppelen (eigen ervaring). Naar mijn weten, weten veel huisartsen niet dat Trafloxal net zo goed werkt als Sofradex en zelfs beter is voor het oor. 

Bij chronische oorontsteking, kan en mag men niet keer op keer dezelfde medicatie gebruiken, zeker niet als de frequentie van het gebruik zeer hoog ligt (lees meer dan 1x per maand). Frequent gebruik vergroot namelijk de kans op resistentie.
Door afwisseling van meerdere soorten medicatie houd je de prikkel. 
Een oorontsteking is chronisch wanneer een ontsteking keer op keer blijft terug komen (minstens 1x per 6 weken) en duurt een gemiddelde ontsteking langer (minstens 10 dagen, gerekent vanaf 3 dagen voor start medicatie)

dw23saint, ik weet niet welke medicatie jij tot nu toe hebt gekregen en/of je aandachtspunten heb gekregen van je arts. Weet ook niet of je bij KNOarts zit of bij de huisarts, maar als je chronische oorontsteking heb, zal het wel KNO-arts zijn, neem ik aan. Ook ben ik geen dokter. Mocht je trafloxal willen proberen, dan kan je het altijd voorstellen bij je arts. 

succes!
petra

PS. heb het even in een nieuw onderwerp gezet.

----------

